# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Acne model gezocht

## Jennifer Zwarthoed

Ik ben een afgestudeerde schoonheidsspecialiste en volg nog een specialisatie jaar. Voor mijn specialisatie acne ben ik opzoek naar mensen met acne.

Dit mogen mensen zijn met acne op het gezicht of op de rug.
Je krijgt een behandeling die helemaal op het huidtype word aangepast. De behandeling is onder toezicht van docenten en GEHEEL GRATIS!
Het is een huidverbeterende behandeling met zichtbaar resultaat.

Waar moet je aan voldoen?
- 5 pustels (puisten)
- 5 comedonen (mee-eters)

Heb jij last van acne of ken je iemand met acne? Laat het me weten! Je helpt me er enorm mee!
[email protected]

----------

